# Quckgrass or Something Else?



## The_Muphin_Man (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey all, I have been trying to ID this bugger found recently in my TTTF. I've used the resources found in the cool season sticky with mixed results. I also ran it through Google Lens (great find, can see this being a good tool going forward) and am leaning toward it being Quackgrass, but wanted some more informed opinions. TIA.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I don't think it's quack grass. Quack grass has loooong rhizomes.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Doesn't look like quackgrass to me either. Usually the clasping auricles are one of the identifiers and this does not have that.

https://turf.purdue.edu/quackgrass/#:~:text=Identification%3A%20The%20most%20distinct%20identification,and%20annual%20ryegrass%20does%20not).


----------

